# How do I teach my puppy to get used to her leash?



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

This is the same problem that I had with Lacey. I took her to puppy kindergarten and she absolutely hated the leash. During the classes if they persisted, you keep going basically dragging them around the store until they catch on. After the 3rd class, Lacey liked it and eventually she was way ahead of me. Now the girls walk beside me at the same time! If you haven't already, register your pup in kindergarten. It was the best thing I did!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I taught mine by never letting them pull - if the lead went tight, I stood absolutely still, or changed direction. They knew I had a pocketful of treats, and I was generous with them, so they wanted to be with me! I also found it was much easier to first teach the puppy to walk with me off the lead, and then to introduce the lead - and much, much easier with a long enough lead. I find a small puppy needs that extra length to have any freedom of movement at all.

If you pull - whether pulling the pup along behind you, or pulling her back towards you, you set off an automatic pull-back response. If you encourage her to come with you with lots and lots of praise, and a treat every step or two at first, it becomes a happy game that you share.

Jean Donaldson's book How to Train Your Dog Like a Pro is excellent as a detailed guide to training - including leash work.

If she is uncomfortable on the lead, but you need to keep her safe when you are out, I would consider getting a harness - tugging against the lead can lead to throat and neck problems, especially in tiny dogs.


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh my gosh...your post brought me out of lurkdom! My River (11 wk old spoo) pulls so darn hard on the leash you'd think she's a sled dog. If I stash treats in my pockets, she jumps at my pockets the whole time. If I play the "stand completely still like a tree" game she'll sit but then as soon as we take a step she's off again. I know it's because I haven't taught her the right way and I can't expect her to just know, but she's seriously challenging me!  
I have no words of advice, just know that you're not alone!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Couple of other ideas - with a spoo I would try a leash that clips around your waist. That way you are less likely to be tempted to pull yourself. And walk briskly, constantly praising and talking to your dog. Don't worry too much about her jumping, as long as she is with you, and don't try to teach heeling yet - that is a much more difficult skill for older dogs. Treat the moment the leash relaxes, and then move on - and keep changing direction! If you need to get from A to B, then use a harness - that way you won't be inadvertently reinforcing pulling on the collar.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Great advice everyone. Thank you. I think I will start with the treats and try to get her to come to me and not be afraid. If that doesn't work, I will look into puppy classes.

Poor thing was so afraid to move that when I went to go check on her, she had the saddest little face because she peed on the floor and knew I wasn't going to be too happy about that.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

sandooch said:


> Poor thing was so afraid to move that when I went to go check on her, she had the saddest little face because


I know, Lacey had the saddest look on her face too when this was happening. I was so distraught over this, but with a little patience and yes, of course treats, will get her going in no time!


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I have been having the same problem with Hoolie and we have finally got a bit of progress  First a half hour or more romp in the dog park before working on the leash.. I dont use the leash to get him to and from the house to the car and into the dog park.. we use his "Easy Walk" harness unless we are really working on loose leash walking. After the Dog Park we go to one of our "Walking" trails and i leave the harness on for a few mins to get the excitment worn off and then clip the lead to his martingale collar. From that point i use the "tree" method  no moving forward unless there is a slack leash.. that might mean one or two steps...lots of goodies when he gives me attention and is on a loose lead. our last two "walks" have been so much more enjoyable. We stll have lots of work to do as Hoolie isnt very food motivated and i havnt figured out just how to use toys as a tool for this..


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

When I first got Lucy, she did not know how to walk on the leash and I got some WONDERFUL advice from people on this board.

I can't remember who you were but thanks - because it worked. I was told to put the leash on her; make sure she was standing on pavement, not the soft lawn -- and then walk away and DON'T LOOK BACK. I put the leash on her, started walking - and lo and behold she followed me. It was a temptation to look back, but I didn't and within two sessions she was walking on the leash.

Give it a try. I bet it will work as well for you as it did for me.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Jäger wasn't quite sure what the leash was all about in the beginning. I would take a few steps, and he would just freeze like a statue. So I would crouch down a little, facing mostly forward but turned slightly toward him and call his name and make some high-pitched, “fun” noises in encouragement and that would usually get him moving. Once he was moving, I would walk straight ahead, not looking back and he would usually follow me until he go “stuck” again. Then I would repeat the crouch and encouragement and get him going again. It really didn’t take him long before he was always moving, and then we had to start to work on not pulling.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you all for these great tips and advice. I'm sure Gigi will get used to the leash in a short while using a lot of the information you guys suggested.


----------

